# Anyone Interested in Pathfinder? (Tabletop RPG) (Mature)



## VincentDraggy (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm looking to see if any furs would be interested in playing a mature, possibly nsfw, campaign of Pathfinder. It's a tabletop RPG very similar to D&D 3.5e, but still has a lot of its own differences. We would be using Roll20.net to host the game, it's a virtual table with built-in tabletop management tools and systems and it's free to use. It's hard to find a group to run with on their LFG page so reaching out on here to see if I could make a group for it. Roll20 is not hard to learn, and i'm more than willing to teach anyone how to use the site. And preferably, I'd like to use Discord for voice communications and general text chatting among the group, Roll20 has it's own built-in voice and video chat system, but it's not very good.

I've never DMed before, so it would be great if I could find anyone else that knows the system also who wouldn't mind DMing something. I personally love a little bit of homebrew in Pathfinder, because a lot of things in it can be very generic, So hopefully a DM that doesn't mind a little bit of homebrew or 3rd party content and mature content. I have in-depth knowledge on Pathfinder's system and can possibly Co-DM if wanted, but i will want to be a player.

Ideal times for me to be able to do this would be in the (I'm in EST (-5)) evenings on Wednesdays, Thursdays, or Sundays, possibly Saturday if it's really late starting time. Sundays being the most Ideal day to do this, cause I never have anything to do on Sundays, but the other days are fine too.

So feel free to share your opinions and/or ideas about this and what communication platform you'd prefer if you're interested in joining. I can't think of anything else to add to this right now, but feel free to ask whatever you want about it.


----------



## Corerue (Sep 8, 2018)

Roll 20 is fun but I'm more a daily poster myself. Played Pathfinder for a long time and a more mature game would be interesting to me.


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 8, 2018)

Corerue said:


> Roll 20 is fun but I'm more a daily poster myself. Played Pathfinder for a long time and a more mature game would be interesting to me.


Awesome! Hopefully i can find some more people interested, might go ahead and create a roll20 campaign page if i do.


----------



## Saurex (Sep 9, 2018)

Oi!
I would love to get in on this. Homebrew is the only kind of Pathfinder and D&D I've ever done in addition to building my own engine, so if you would like someone to tell the story on occasion I would be comfortable doing so. As to the rest, I'm guessing that EST is eastern time (New York, for example) so we'd have to talk timing (I'm on Mountain time) but that would be the only real issue. Mature content of all sorts is not an issue and, again, neither is homebrew content.


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 10, 2018)

Saurex said:


> Oi!
> I would love to get in on this. Homebrew is the only kind of Pathfinder and D&D I've ever done in addition to building my own engine, so if you would like someone to tell the story on occasion I would be comfortable doing so. As to the rest, I'm guessing that EST is eastern time (New York, for example) so we'd have to talk timing (I'm on Mountain time) but that would be the only real issue. Mature content of all sorts is not an issue and, again, neither is homebrew content.



Oh, awesome! That would be great. 
If you don't mind GMing, I have yet to find one.
Do happen to have Discord?


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

VincentDraggy said:


> Oh, awesome! That would be great.
> If you don't mind GMing, I have yet to find one.


I would be honored to do a bit of GMing for ya. Now, is there anything I should know, such as genre preference, some sort of special story you've got in mind, any crazy scenarios we wanna work in, etc.?
Also, again, what kind of timing are we thinking or do we want to worry about that once we have a few more people involved?
And, one final question, I've never used roll20 so are you willing to be patient with me while I muddle along learning it?


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 10, 2018)

oh yes, i can most certainly help with roll20, could even assist some as a bit of a co-gm with working with the mechanics and game setup on roll20. as for any preferences, one adventure path that i always wanted to try in Pathfinder is the Kingmaker campaign, there are rules for the mechanics used in the campaign so we can do our own custom version of it, another setting that i've been wanting to do, but never could is an Oriental setting. As for timing, anytime in the evenings for Wednesdays and Thursdays, night on Fridays, and any time on Sundays are all of my preferred times. Mountain Time is 2 hours before Eastern Time, so it shouldn't be too hard to find a good time on those days.


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

Sounds like timing will be the least of our issues, so that's cool. I'm on the road at the moment so once I'm back on the home front I'll have better timing and whatnot. Confession time: I'm not entirely sure what the Kingmaker campaign implies, so that'd take some homework to get up and running if we wanna go that route. If we go to the Orient I can get that started up just as soon as I get my mind wrapped around roll20. I've played in almost too many Oriental campaigns with my buds so there are plenty of ideas on the brain for that!


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 10, 2018)

ah, ok, for Kingmaker, the objective is that the party is assigned and paid by a kingdom to build and construct their own kingdom and manage its resources to eventually wage war on a corrupt enemy kingdom. that's pretty much the gist of it from what little bit i've seen of it.


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

Hmm...that's an interesting concept. I could definitely go wild with an idea like that. So, the million dollar question then becomes this: Which idea do you want me to pour more energy into fleshing out?


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 10, 2018)

as much as i like the oriental idea, unless we can kinda mix the two, i love city building games. xD


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

Got it. I can definitely blend the two together, get kind of a shogun/samurai vibe happening here (since both titles came with land and power back in the day). So, I'll just shoot you a message then once I'm no longer on the road and we can get some solid details ironed out, yeah?


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 10, 2018)

okies, and let me know if you have Discord, it would be much easier to discuss it further on there.


----------



## Saurex (Sep 10, 2018)

Got it. Discord is: Saurex#0927 (I can never remember if the numbers come before or after...). Again, communication will be spotty for the next couple of days until I'm back at home so if I'm a little hard to get a hold of don't worry...I'll be back.


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 10, 2018)

Okies, i added you. ^^


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 14, 2018)

Here's a link to my Roll20 Looking for Group page!

LF Party Memebers (Furry-Friendly) LFG | Roll20: Online virtual tabletop


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

I am sooooo tempted but I am already in two long term Pathfinder campaigns so it would totally depend on what days/times you guys played. Also, I highly prefer point buy over rolled stats but that really isn't a deal breaker to me.


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 15, 2018)

ah, i think we just filled up on players actually, but the game is on Sundays. x3


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

VincentDraggy said:


> ah, i think we just filled up on players actually, but the game is on Sundays. x3



Awww, too bad, Sundays actually would be ideal for me because I am usually bored out of my wits.


----------



## VincentDraggy (Sep 15, 2018)

Ah, I can ask the GM if we can get more, but I doubt it. xP


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 15, 2018)

VincentDraggy said:


> Ah, I can ask the GM if we can get more, but I doubt it. xP



Yeah, I get that. GMing for too many people can be super hard. I have played everywhere between one-on-ones and 8 people in a party.


----------



## Ralliron (Dec 21, 2018)

Well if you guys are still running and want a solid, experienced, prompt, dependable player hit me up. I don't mind lending a hand to the DM, but won't take the reins from them just guidance. All my characters are made to be loyal to the party.


----------



## Corerue (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm still interested, so if you have room. let me know  please!


----------



## Rah (Dec 29, 2018)

If you guys are okay with a newbie I'd love to join ^_^


----------

